# Grenoble : PommeBouffe 9 : 22 Avril 2006



## Taho! (19 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​




- Taho!
- 






-
-





- 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## atshoom (20 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent) 
-






-
-





- 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (20 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent) 
-






- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
-





- 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mars 2006)

Comment t'as cassé la mise en page de la liste ...


----------



## golf (20 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as cassé la mise en page de la liste ...


Mauvaise langue


----------



## ange_63 (20 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as cassé la mise en page de la liste ...



Quoi? Moi!! :afraid: :mouais: 
Mais heuu j'ai rien fait moi :rose:


----------



## golf (20 Mars 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Mais heuu j'ai rien fait moi :rose:


Si, quand même :mouais:  Mais juste un très petit peu :rateau: 
Mais bon, on a repassé un coup de peinture 
Bon, c'est pas pire que le Taho! qui se plante dans la numérotation de ses bouffes


----------



## ange_63 (20 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si, quand même :mouais:  Mais juste un très petit peu :rateau:
> Mais bon, on a repassé un coup de peinture
> Bon, c'est pas pire que le Taho! qui se plante dans la numérotation de ses bouffes



Ha bon! Désolée...j'avais pas vu, mais qu'est ce qu'il y avait?


----------



## kertruc (20 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent) 
-






- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )





- 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## J_K (20 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent) 
-






- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- J_K (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  Hey Taho! tu peux tjr m'héberger?)





- 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent) 
-






- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- J_K (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  Hey Taho! tu peux tjr m'héberger?)
- Stargazer (je me tâte là .. )





- 
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## J_K (20 Mars 2006)

Ca tombe bien, y'a aussi des bars avec des barres à Grenoble!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mars 2006)

Parfait !!!


----------



## ange_63 (21 Mars 2006)

ha bin c'est bon alors.. on vient! :love:
il a trouvé les bons arguments


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2006)

Oui c'est l'argument massue qui fait tout basculer ...   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2006)

Ça devient passablement intéressant... 

Je me tâte*



* ouais toujours.


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise langue



Non, même si ce n'est pas un moyen de faire taire une certaines rumeur :rateau:



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Si, quand même :mouais:  Mais juste un très petit peu :rateau:
> Mais bon, on a repassé un coup de peinture
> Bon, c'est pas pire que le Taho! qui se plante dans la numérotation de ses bouffes



Comment ça, ? j'ai toujours indiqué que c'était la bouffe numéro 9, non ? :casse:


----------



## Taho! (21 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent) 
-






- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- J_K (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  Hey Taho! tu peux tjr m'héberger?)
- Stargazer (je me tâte là .. )





- 
-

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
-
-
-
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## J_K (24 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent) 
- J_K
-
___
3





- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- Stargazer (je me tâte là .. )





- 
-

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- J_K (Allez, vendu !)
-
-
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent) 
- J_K
-
___
3





- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- Stargazer (je me tâte là .. )





- etudiant69
-

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- J_K (Allez, vendu !)
-
-
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## J_K (30 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent)
-
___
2





- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- Stargazer (je me tâte là .. )





- etudiant69
- J_K (Trop court, niveau argent, désolé, amusez-vous bien...  )
- 

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- 
- 
- 
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Yuls (30 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent)
-
___
2





- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- Stargazer (je me tâte là .. )
- Yul's





- etudiant69
- J_K (Trop court, niveau argent, désolé, amusez-vous bien...  )
- 

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- 
- 
- 
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent)
- WebO ... 
___
3





- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- Stargazer (je me tâte là .. )
- Yul's





- etudiant69
- J_K (Trop court, niveau argent, désolé, amusez-vous bien...  )
- 

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- WebO (et Ange elle dort où?... )
- 
- 
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho! + ...
- atshoom (Vincent)
- WebO ... 
- Stargazer (je me ferais tâter .. )

___
5





- Ange_63 (mais normalement c'est ok, à confirmer  )
- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- Yul's





- etudiant69
- J_K (Trop court, niveau argent, désolé, amusez-vous bien...  )
- 

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- WebO (et Ange elle dort où?... )
- Stargazer (voir la parenthèse plus haut )
- 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (31 Mars 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho! + ...
- atshoom (Vincent)
- WebO ... 
- Stargazer (je me ferais tâter .. )
- Ange_63 :love:

___
6





- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- Yul's





- etudiant69
- J_K (Trop court, niveau argent, désolé, amusez-vous bien...  )
- 

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- WebO (et Ange elle dort où?... )
- Stargazer (voir la parenthèse plus haut )
- Ange_63 (je dors avec vous  )
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Yuls (7 Avril 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho! + ...
- atshoom (Vincent)
- WebO ... 
- Stargazer (je me ferais tâter .. )
- Ange_63 :love:

___
6





- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )






- etudiant69
- J_K (Trop court, niveau argent, désolé, amusez-vous bien...  )
- Yul's

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- WebO (et Ange elle dort où?... )
- Stargazer (voir la parenthèse plus haut )
- Ange_63 (je dors avec vous  )
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## atshoom (7 Avril 2006)

QUESTION:
qui amène son M.B.Pro pour voir du bootcamp "in action" ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2006)

atshoom a dit:
			
		

> QUESTION:
> qui amène son M.B.Pro pour voir du bootcamp "in action" ?



Personne. C'est une bouffe, un dîner, un repas. 






*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho! + ...
- atshoom (Vincent)
- Stargazer (je me ferais tâter .. )
- Ange_63 :love:

___
6





- Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
- WebO ... (comme ça s'annonce...) :hein: 






- etudiant69
- J_K (Trop court, niveau argent, désolé, amusez-vous bien...  )
- Yul's

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- Stargazer (voir la parenthèse plus haut )
- Ange_63 (je dors avec vous  )
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (8 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> - Kertruc (c'est pas sûr... c'est pendant les vacances  )
> - WebO ... (comme ça s'annonce...) :hein:



 Tu ne viens plus


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne viens plus



Qui a dit ça? Je me tâte c'est tout. 

Bonne nuit. :style:


----------



## Taho! (10 Avril 2006)

atshoom a dit:
			
		

> QUESTION:
> qui amène son M.B.Pro pour voir du bootcamp "in action" ?


La bouffe n'est pas le meilleur moment pour ce genre de choses, ce sera réservé aux futures journées...


----------



## Taho! (13 Avril 2006)

chtite mise à jour, Michel sera là, mais pas Xavier (au moins ce sera calme...)

et oui, je sais, mes images ne s'affichent plus, mon .Mac est arrivé à expiration. Les images sont à la maison, faut que je les uploade...


----------



## Taho! (13 Avril 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent)
- Stargazer
- Ange_63
- Surprise
- Michel
- Terry
- B@loo7
___
8





- Kertruc 
- WebO






- etudiant69
- J_K
- Yul's
- Xavier

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- Stargazer
- Ange_63
- 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## appleman (19 Avril 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent)
- Stargazer
- Ange_63
- Surprise
- Michel
- Terry
- B@loo7
___
8





- Kertruc 
- WebO
- appleman + gootch (confirmation bientot)






- etudiant69
- J_K
- Yul's
- Xavier

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- Stargazer
- Ange_63
- 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (20 Avril 2006)

Euh ... On peut me dire qui est B@loo7 ?


----------



## Taho! (20 Avril 2006)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... On peut me dire qui est B@loo7 ?


un Grenoblois...  inscrit via PG...
Et toi, tu viens ou bien ?


----------



## Taho! (20 Avril 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent)
- Stargazer
- Ange_63
- Surprise
- Michel
- Terry
- B@loo7
- Patrick via PG
- Frédéric via PG
- Candelabre via PG
- Abdel via PG
- ThiGre
___
13





- Kertruc 
- WebO
- appleman + gootch (confirmation bientot)






- etudiant69
- J_K
- Yul's
- Xavier

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- Stargazer
- Ange_63
- 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (21 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> un Grenoblois...  inscrit via PG...
> Et toi, tu viens ou bien ?



Je suis sur Paris à ce moment là c'est con pour une fois que je connais personne


----------



## Taho! (21 Avril 2006)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur Paris à ce moment là c'est con pour une fois que je connais personne


Pour la prochaine, en Mai ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent)
- Stargazer
- Ange_63
- Surprise
- Michel
- Terry
- B@loo7
- Patrick via PG
- Frédéric via PG
- Candelabre via PG
- Abdel via PG
- ThiGre
___
13





- Kertruc 
- appleman + gootch (confirmation bientot)






- etudiant69
- J_K
- Yul's
- Xavier
- WebO. Une prochaine fois peut-être. 

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- Stargazer
- Ange_63
- 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## appleman (22 Avril 2006)

*Pomme Grenette présente la Pomme Bouffe 9 





Aux petits plaisirs**
10 rue Docteur Mazet, Grenoble

Samedi 22 Avril 2006
A partir de 19h30*​ 




- Taho!
- atshoom (Vincent)
- Stargazer
- Ange_63
- Surprise
- Michel
- Terry
- B@loo7
- Patrick via PG
- Frédéric via PG
- Candelabre via PG
- Abdel via PG
- ThiGre
- Appleman
- gootch
- marc
___
16





- Kertruc 







- etudiant69
- J_K
- Yul's
- Xavier
- WebO. Une prochaine fois peut-être. 

_*In bed with Taho!*_ : 4 Places
- Stargazer
- Ange_63
- 
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (23 Avril 2006)

La bouffe s'est très bien passée, on attaque l'after chez moi. Je vous raconterai le tout plus tard... :love:

Pomme Grenette Bouffe 10


----------



## atshoom (23 Avril 2006)

et hop! inscrit à la 10


----------



## gootch (23 Avril 2006)

Salut Taho! 
j'étais là hier soir, j'étais en bout de table avec Appleman et les autres, 
Je voulais savoir si tu savais qui avait récupéré mon Téléphone Portable Motorola que j'ai oublié, tu sais le p'tit zinzin qui faisait du bruit pendant qu'on discutait des sorties Apple à venir !!!

Si n'importe qui l'a vu merci d'avance...

Merci d'avance, j'en tremble deja !


----------



## Taho! (23 Avril 2006)

Je n'ai pas vu ton portable après ton départ, désolé...


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La bouffe s'est très bien passée, on attaque l'after chez moi. Je vous raconterai le tout plus tard... :love:
> 
> Pomme Grenette Bouffe 10



Ha marche pôa :hein: ... tant pis je viendrais à la 11 :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Taho! (23 Avril 2006)

Voici le bon lien, suite à quelques modifications dans Rendezvous : 

Pomme Grenette Bouffe 10

Chandler, tu viens quand tu veux ! :love:


----------



## ThiGre (24 Avril 2006)

C'est bête j'ai raté l'after... devoir "familial" oblige ! et en plus je suis pas à Grenoble pour la prochaine...



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La bouffe s'est très bien passée, on attaque l'after chez moi. Je vous raconterai le tout plus tard... :love:
> 
> Pomme Grenette Bouffe 10


----------



## gootch (24 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas vu ton portable après ton départ, désolé...



C'est bien dommage.... J'ai appellé le restaurant mais rien...L'ayant laissé sur la table là ou j'étais assis, cela veut dire qu'il y avait un voleur parmi nous, c'est bien regrettable. Je croyais qu'il n'y avait des voleurs que chez Micro**ft...

Merci de bien vouloir laisser ce message des fois que l'auteur ait des remords... c'est beau de rêver !


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Avril 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien dommage.... J'ai appellé le restaurant mais rien...L'ayant laissé sur la table là ou j'étais assis, cela veut dire qu'il y avait un voleur parmi nous, c'est bien regrettable. Je croyais qu'il n'y avait des voleurs que chez Micro**ft...
> 
> Merci de bien vouloir laisser ce message des fois que l'auteur ait des remords... c'est beau de rêver !



tu peux pas te dire que c'est le serveur, le client de la table voisine, les ovnis ....


----------



## gootch (24 Avril 2006)

c'était surement le serveur, il a un PC !!!


----------



## ThiGre (25 Avril 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> c'était surement le serveur, il a un PC !!!



Nan ! j'y crois pas, il était... En fait ELLE était bien mignonne pour être une voleuse 
(On était bien au même endroit ? Car moi j'ai vu une serveuse  )

Remarque "retrouver" les portables des clients peut être sa tactique de drague


----------



## Taho! (25 Avril 2006)

Elle s'appelle Linda


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2006)

Elle serait donc dessous ça ... :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Avril 2006)

J'attends tes photos au fait...


----------



## appleman (27 Avril 2006)

tu attends les photos de qui taho? de moi?


----------



## Taho! (27 Avril 2006)

De Stargazer d'une part, et puis de toi aussi pourquoi pas !


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> De Stargazer d'une part,



Quel cornichon !!!!  



:love:​


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2006)

C'est dommage y'en avait pas au menu ..


----------



## Taho! (27 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage y'en avait pas au menu ..


Ça nous dit pas ce que deviennent tes photos de ce week-end !  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2006)

Elles sont en transit là ..


----------



## ThiGre (28 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont en transit...



... intestinal ?


----------

